# Bristle nose plecos have some sharp little things on them



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

I was moving some of my plecos to a new tank to day and my big male decided to stick out his little needles and got caught in the net, then while I was trying to get him out he cut my finger and cut the net.

I was surprised how sharp they really are.

what are they called?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Armored catfish have spines in their fins that can easily puncture skin, nets, fishes mouths... :thumb:

wash the wounds carefully as they are also covered in bacteria and stuff so the wound gets inflamed!


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

those bristlenose have wierd cheek spines it makes netting them an interesting execise


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah I cleaned it well I was just shocked at what it did to my net, he was stuck in the net for a few minutes


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> my big male decided to stick out his little needles and got caught in the net


I've found that if you hold the net still in the tank for a minute he pulls the cheek spines back in and releases himself more often than not. But, that's if we're talking about the cheek spines. If he gets a hard ray from a fin stuck in the net, then you usually have to free him. I hate when that happens, as it's not easy to do.


----------

